# OK guys time to hit the gym.



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Interesting new study.



> In the latest study, 160 women were shown photographs of male bodies, with the head blanked out and asked to rate them for attractiveness. One set of photographs showed male university students and a second set showed men recruited from a gym, who worked out between three to five times each week. The men were also given a strength test.
> 
> The strength of a man was by far the strongest predictor of whether he was rated as attractive - it explained 70% of the difference in scores. Being tall gave men a small boost of a few percentage points, while being overweight incurred a few negative points.
> 
> “Our results suggest that even if you’re a bit overweight, looking strong can buffer that. Basically, being a strong, fat guy is OK, which I think would bring comfort to many.”


https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/dec/13/polish-up-your-pecs-women-prefer-strong-men-say-scientists


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Young at Heart said:


> Interesting new study.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hells yes.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

No way.

Women find muscles 💪 and physical strength attractive?

I think we need more research. This idea is too radical!😁😉


----------



## Rhubarb (Dec 1, 2017)

ConanHub said:


> No way.
> 
> Women find muscles 💪 and physical strength attractive?
> 
> I think we need more research. This idea is too radical!😁😉


Yeah who would have thunk it. Next they are going to try to convince us that men prefer trim shapely women over fat ones. How ridiculous.


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

I find this stuff fascinating. I saw a study once where they had men rate silhouettes of women. It turns out that hips-to-waist ratio is the big winner. So the narrower the waist, relative to the hips, was what men found most attractive. They showed men silhouettes that were not even physically possible in terms of the ratio, and men liked those the best. We tend to believe men are placing a lot of emphasis on boob size, but I really don't think it's the case. Once I saw this study, I noticed that my own preferences were exactly in line.


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

Tatsuhiko said:


> I find this stuff fascinating. I saw a study once where they had men rate silhouettes of women. It turns out that hips-to-waist ratio is the big winner. So the narrower the waist, relative to the hips, was what men found most attractive. They showed men silhouettes that were not even physically possible in terms of the ratio, and men liked those the best. We tend to believe men are placing a lot of emphasis on boob size, but I really don't think it's the case. Once I saw this study, I noticed that my own preferences were exactly in line.


Time for ladies to take out a few ribs? :|


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> No way.
> 
> Women find muscles 💪 and physical strength attractive?
> 
> I think we need more research. This idea is too radical!😁😉


It is funny, there seems to be a push from some to devalue masculinity (which physical strength and muscles are a part of), yet I can think of plenty of times I have been around women (my W and others) and they made comments about guys being too skinny. Of course there are other traits aside from being muscular/strong, but I laugh at those who try to minimize this.


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

Inloveforeverwithhubby said:


> Time for ladies to take out a few ribs? :|


Take out a few ribs, eat an entire slab of takeout ribs, then put on a corset.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

And... in a totally unrelated study, men are attracted to women with small waists and big boobs.

So, women, get a boob job and hit the gym!

 What a fascinating study!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

In a completely unrelated study, the same researchers will now try to find out why Dwayne Johnson, Vin Diesel, Mark Wahlberg and Jason Momoa are in movies.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Middle of Everything said:


> In a completely unrelated study, the same researchers will now try to find out why Dwayne Johnson, Vin Diesel, Mark Wahlberg and Jason Momoa are in movies.


Let's be fair. Vin, Mark and even Jason have shown acting ability.

Dwayne doesn't really need to act. He is simply an amazing slab of man!:grin2:


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> Let's be fair. Vin, Mark and even Jason have shown acting ability.
> 
> Dwayne doesn't really need to act. He is simply an amazing slab of man!:grin2:


If you say so.

I guess they show acting ability relative to other actors in the same way I show golfing abilities relative to PGA players. :grin2:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Middle of Everything said:


> If you say so.
> 
> I guess they show acting ability relative to other actors in the same way I show golfing abilities relative to PGA players. :grin2:


Vin does great voice acting, I appreciated Mark in Invincible and the Lone Survivor.

Jason portrayed an excellent Conan. Arnold was big but did a terrible job.

I think Vin and Mark have more talent than Jason but he might just be developing.

They aren't top notch and yes, they would be nowhere near as successful without those bulging biceps.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> It is funny, there seems to be a push from some to devalue masculinity (which physical strength and muscles are a part of), yet I can think of plenty of times I have been around women (my W and others) and they made comments about guys being too skinny. Of course there are other traits aside from being muscular/strong, but I laugh at those who try to minimize this.


Strength and developed muscles are excellent for causing arousal.

I picked up a couch over my head while helping a buddy move. He slipped so I grabbed it up and finished carrying it to it's place.

My friend was a lot younger than me, taller (6'2" to my 5'10) probably better looking but his girlfriend forgot he existed for a few seconds getting really excited about my display. She was about 6' tall herself.

I recently had a foray into low wage warehouse work and had a bunch of women as coworkers. Even though I had lost a lot of weight, 170lbs. as opposed to 195, my shape garnered a lot of very flirty attention from ladies between the ages of 19 and 55. 

Being able to pick women up like they are as light as little children seems to be a turn on as well.

I think an arrogant or mean attitude seriously hampers or even reverses the attraction pretty quickly.

A skinny jerk is annoying. A very big and strong jerk is a very serious potential threat.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

EllisRedding said:


> It is funny, there seems to be a push from some to devalue masculinity (which physical strength and muscles are a part of), yet I can think of plenty of times I have been around women (my W and others) and they made comments about guys being too skinny. Of course there are other traits aside from being muscular/strong, but I laugh at those who try to minimize this.


Yeah....rich, confident, socially skilled and articulate seem to be other "traits" women appreciate from my experience.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Young at Heart said:


> Yeah....rich, confident, socially skilled and articulate seem to be other "traits" women appreciate from my experience.


Although the whole rich thing does make up for other deficiencies lol


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Amazes me how many MEN can't do ONE pull up. Not even one. 

Posting this at the gym. 

I'm no hurculees, but at 5'10 and 165# can bench 225 5x with no sweat. Can do around 15 pull-ups easily. Just gotta hit the gym 3 days a week to be strong and look good in a t shirt.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> Young at Heart said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah....rich, confident, socially skilled and articulate seem to be other "traits" women appreciate from my experience.
> ...


Not for me. No amount of rich can make up for lack of a hot strong body.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

GuyInColorado said:


> Amazes me how many MEN can't do ONE pull up. Not even one.
> 
> Posting this at the gym.
> 
> I'm no hurculees, but at 5'10 and 165# can bench 225 5x with no sweat. Can do around 15 pull-ups easily. Just gotta hit the gym 3 days a week to be strong and look good in a t shirt.


How many can you do with sweat? :wink2:


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Maybe 8 with a spotter 

I wish I was like these TE that can do 30 in the combine. Easy to do when you're maxing at over 450#. Amazing how strong some body types can be. Even gives me a slight hard on! Ha. I keed.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Faithful Wife said:


> Not for me. No amount of rich can make up for lack of a hot strong body.


Well, of course rich isn't an automatic, but for better or worse it does open up more "opportunities", especially when other qualities may be lacking.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

GuyInColorado said:


> Amazes me how many MEN can't do ONE pull up. Not even one.
> 
> Posting this at the gym.
> 
> I'm no hurculees, but at 5'10 and 165# can bench 225 5x with no sweat. Can do around 15 pull-ups easily. Just gotta hit the gym 3 days a week to be strong and look good in a t shirt.


In all fairness, especially as we all get older, takes more then just 3 days in the gym to look good in a t shirt. Even though at this point I am probably as strong as I have ever been, it is the reason I have to take a slight vacation from Oreos and milkshakes lol.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> > Not for me. No amount of rich can make up for lack of a hot strong body.
> ...


Except I wouldn't want to have sex with him no matter how many opportunities were available, so neither of us would be happy anyway. Next.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> Well, of course rich isn't an automatic, but for better or worse it does open up more "opportunities", especially when other qualities may be lacking.


I get what she is saying though.

A wealthy woman hits on me and I'm going to be impressed and flattered. Would definitely accept.

If she is 5'2", 200lbs., I'm going to still be flattered and impressed but not going there unless someone's life depended on it!:wink2:


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Faithful Wife said:


> Except I wouldn't want to have sex with him no matter how many opportunities were available, so neither of us would be happy anyway. Next.





ConanHub said:


> I get what she is saying though.
> 
> A wealthy woman hits on me and I'm going to be impressed and flattered. Would definitely accept.
> 
> If she is 5'2", 200lbs., I'm going to still be flattered and impressed but not going there unless someone's life depended on it!:wink2:


I am talking more about odds. Add wealth to someone, and the "pool" they may have to choose from will expand. Doesn't mean the right person will be there, but still, more opportunities (but naturally will not apply to everyone, such as yourself FW).

In your example Conan, the 200lbs female has greater odds of snagging a dude if she is worth $50mm vs $50k lol.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

GuyInColorado said:


> Maybe 8 with a spotter
> 
> I wish I was like these TE that can do 30 in the combine. Easy to do when you're maxing at over 450#. Amazing how strong some body types can be. Even gives me a slight hard on! Ha. I keed.


Uh try the 6'4" 320lb offensive linemen types that can do 30 reps at the combine. Even a freak like Gronk couldnt do 30.

Keep it up though. (the lifting )


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Meh, ive never had an issue with the ladies and I'm not particularly strong. Picture a young Josh Brolin, like in the goonies, just shorter hair. That is basically me. 5"7 165lbs. Not tall, not muscular, maybe a 7.

My confidence has never come from the my appearance, although I don't think I'm ugly either. No, for me its all about the charm. I like to think of myself as the greatest flirt this world has ever seen. There is several ways to go about this and different techniques to employ regarding the different personality types you will come across. That isn't to say im being fake, or disingenuous. I simply adjust my style to most compliment the woman's personality type. A real flirt knows what I'm talking about. You can literally get anyone to flirt with you regardless of weather or not you are their type. I also have never felt anyone is out of my league. I may not be physically attractive to some women, but I'm super confident if we have a couple conversations, I will get any stone cold lady to warm up to me. A lot of it is body language as well, not just words. Timing and delivery incredibly important. A large array of interests and having even minor knowledge of a bunch of different subjects is key as well. 

I knew at a young age I was never going to be stonger, faster, more handsome, or smarter than the next man. No, my gift was gab. I honed it to a razors edge. It has served me well in a lot of situations. Not just flirting and such. I am in sales now for a good reason I suppose. 

There is more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Middle of Everything said:


> Uh try the 6'4" 320lb offensive linemen types that can do 30 reps at the combine. Even a freak like Gronk couldnt do 30.
> 
> Keep it up though. (the lifting )


Oh baby, sign me up to be an offensive lineman, not too far off from 30 lol. Nevermind, those first few steps out of bed every morning hurt like heck :grin2:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> I am talking more about odds. Add wealth to someone, and the "pool" they may have to choose from will expand. Doesn't mean the right person will be there, but still, more opportunities (but naturally will not apply to everyone, such as yourself FW).
> 
> In your example Conan, the 200lbs female has greater odds of snagging a dude if she is worth $50mm vs $50k lol.


Pretty much agree with that!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> I am talking more about odds. Add wealth to someone, and the "pool" they may have to choose from will expand. Doesn't mean the right person will be there, but still, more opportunities (but naturally will not apply to everyone, such as yourself FW).
> 
> In your example Conan, the 200lbs female has greater odds of snagging a dude if she is worth $50mm vs $50k lol.





EllisRedding said:


> Oh baby, sign me up to be an offensive lineman, not too far off from 30 lol. Nevermind, those first few steps out of bed every morning hurt like heck :grin2:


???? You're close to pressing 225 30 times?????!!!!????:surprise:


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> ???? You're close to pressing 225 30 times?????!!!!????:surprise:


I think I hit 23 a few months ago, so still got a little bit to go. Not getting any younger though


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> I think I hit 23 a few months ago, so still got a little bit to go. Not getting any younger though


IMPRESSIVE!!

I've never tried. First time I've heard about it.


Looks like I've got a new goal!😁


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> IMPRESSIVE!!
> 
> I've never tried. First time I've heard about it.
> 
> ...


Just don't ask me to run a 40!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I


EllisRedding said:


> Just don't ask me to run a 40!


It's ok, just "skip" it.😁


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I enjoy working out at the gym, but realistically no woman finds a 57 year old attractive. Nevertheless, I will continue to workout with 20 and 30 year olds at the gym I go to. Keeps me young at heart. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Faithful Wife said:


> Except I wouldn't want to have sex with him no matter how many opportunities were available, so neither of us would be happy anyway. Next.


This^^^^

Women may want to be attached to wealthy men and have them provide a comfortable lifestyle for them, but $$$$ does not = a sexual attraction.

Women may "put out" to keep that comfortable lifestyle but they are probably no more sexually attracted to a physically unattractive rich man than they are to similar working stiff. They just put out to keep the lifestyle.

If you read enough if these, "my-wife-won't-have-sex-with-me" threads, you will see that quite a few if these men are in fact pretty well off and have very successful professional careers.

Many of these men are downright surprised that their wives are not sexually responsive to them even though they have high incomes, vacations homes, big houses, multiple cars etc.

Money is actually a "beta" trait. It provides comfort and security but it does not provide actual sexual attraction, desire or arousal.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Ikaika said:


> I enjoy working out at the gym, but realistically *no woman finds a 57 year old attractive*. Nevertheless, I will continue to workout with 20 and 30 year olds at the gym I go to. Keeps me young at heart.


I don't know why you keep telling yourself this.

Besides, it is only your wife you need to work out for! :grin2:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

oldshirt said:


> This^^^^
> 
> Women may want to be attached to wealthy men and have them provide a comfortable lifestyle for them, but $$$$ does not = a sexual attraction.
> 
> ...


I was with ya up until you used the "beta" word. Wish that whole red pill speak would go away now, please. It really isn't necessary to explain anything and it is just one way that some men mock other men, which I find distasteful, unnecessary, and off putting.

Bottom line is that it is the same for women as it is for men. It will take a few more decades for the old farts to die off and the younger generation of women to prove this to everyone. Men just don't keep up their appearance the way women do, but they should, if they actually want to be attractive to women. If they don't care, then fine, don't whine about how your woman doesn't want to have sex with you. Just accept that consequence and live with it.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

GuyInColorado said:


> Amazes me how many MEN can't do ONE pull up. Not even one.


Really?! Even the young ones? I'm an "old lady" and even I can do a pull up.

:surprise:


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

oldshirt said:


> Women may "put out" to keep that comfortable lifestyle but they are probably no more sexually attracted to a physically unattractive rich man than they are to similar working stiff. They just put out to keep the lifestyle.


Nope, there is not enough money in the world for me to do this. **shudders**


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Ikaika said:


> I enjoy working out at the gym, but realistically no woman finds a 57 year old attractive. Nevertheless, I will continue to workout with 20 and 30 year olds at the gym I go to. Keeps me young at heart.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


LOL!

57 year old woman probably would be!:grin2:


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> I don't know why you keep telling yourself this.
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, it is only your wife you need to work out for! :grin2:




True


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

Decided at last second not to post it.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Red Sonja said:


> Really?! Even the young ones? I'm an "old lady" and even I can do a pull up.
> 
> 
> 
> :surprise:






GuyInColorado said:


> Amazes me how many MEN can't do ONE pull up. Not even one.
> 
> Posting this at the gym.




Well, I will admit that until I started to get serious about my workouts, I found pull-ups to be real challenge. Now, I can string together a number of them with consistency. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Faithful Wife said:


> I was with ya up until you used the "beta" word. Wish that whole red pill speak would go away now, please. It really isn't necessary to explain anything and it is just one way that some men mock other men, which I find distasteful, unnecessary, and off putting.
> 
> Bottom line is that it is the same for women as it is for men. It will take a few more decades for the old farts to die off and the younger generation of women to prove this to everyone. Men just don't keep up their appearance the way women do, but they should, if they actually want to be attractive to women. If they don't care, then fine, don't whine about how your woman doesn't want to have sex with you. Just accept that consequence and live with it.



I don't use the whole alpha/beta thing very often but sometimes you simply have to use the terminology of the times for context.

And I was not using the term to mock anyone or anything. 


I agree with the rest of what you said in regards to men keeping their appearance. 

Money will not make up for a man getting fat, unkempt and slovenly in the bedroom. 

A woman may marry a man for money and may stay with him for comfort, security and social status. And she may even engage in duty sex when she has to to keep from getting the boot, but that doesn't mean that she is actually horny for the guy.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Ikaika said:


> I enjoy working out at the gym, but realistically no woman finds a 57 year old attractive. Nevertheless, I will continue to workout with 20 and 30 year olds at the gym I go to. Keeps me young at heart.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Not true.

The Martian has no problems. 
Don't ask his age.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

At 53 I’m just starting to bench 225 i’m close to 3 plates on squats. Nobody notices the old guy in the gym until he loads the bar with 4 plates for deadlifts. 
My wife however loves the added muscle. I have also noticed that women flirt with me now that I have more muscle and less belly. I’ve had women from their 20’s- 70’s flirt. 
One of my clients (a man) said, and his wife agreed, that if it wasn’t for the gray patches, he would peg me in my late 30’s. I have also found the added muscle also adds self confidence and self esteem which also add to the attraction of the opposite sex. Mind you, personal hygiene and attention to proper fitting clothes goes a long way as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

thenub said:


> At 53 I’m just starting to bench 225 i’m close to 3 plates on squats. Nobody notices the old guy in the gym until he loads the bar with 4 plates for deadlifts.
> My wife however loves the added muscle. I have also noticed that women flirt with me now that I have more muscle and less belly. I’ve had women from their 20’s- 70’s flirt.
> One of my clients (a man) said, and his wife agreed, that if it wasn’t for the gray patches, he would peg me in my late 30’s. I have also found the added muscle also adds self confidence and self esteem which also add to the attraction of the opposite sex. Mind you, personal hygiene and and attention to proper fitting clothes goes a long way as well.
> 
> ...


Agreed with everything here, and in particular, how far self confidence can carry you.

I personally think bench is overrated if you can't follow it up with a big squat/DL. You see many guys who have big arms/chests but chicken legs. You rarely see a guy with a big lower body yet a chicken upper body (well, maybe chicken isn't right for upper body, whatever animal has the equivalent of chicken legs for the upper body lol).


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> Agreed with everything here, and in particular, how far self confidence can carry you.
> 
> I personally think bench is overrated if you can't follow it up with a big squat/DL. You see many guys who have big arms/chests but chicken legs. You rarely see a guy with a big lower body yet a chicken upper body (well, maybe chicken isn't right for upper body, whatever animal has the equivalent of chicken legs for the upper body lol).


Kangaroos.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

samyeagar said:


> Kangaroos.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

thenub said:


> Nobody notices the old guy in the gym until he loads the bar with 4 plates for deadlifts.
> k


Hello fellow old man power lifter.

Are you talking 225 (4 plates total) or 405 (4 plates per side) for your deadlifts?

I always love the new guys who think they are hulks when they come in and lift.

I love the look on their face when they see me smashing their numbers just in my warm up phase.

What really shuts them up is when I bust out the curl bar and curl far more then they can bench, squat or DL.

There's a guy at my gym who is in his 80's and still maxes out on bench at 405. I hope I can still lift like he does when I get into my 80's.


----------



## eric1 (Apr 10, 2015)

4 plates refers to plates per side, or 405


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

snerg said:


> Hello fellow old man power lifter.
> 
> Are you talking 225 (4 plates total) or 405 (4 plates per side) for your deadlifts?
> 
> ...


Nah, the best is the guy who walks around the gym giving advice to everyone, but put them under the bar for squats or on top of for DLs, and they can't even do them with proper form (let alone the weight)...


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

snerg said:


> Hello fellow old man power lifter.
> 
> Are you talking 225 (4 plates total) or 405 (4 plates per side) for your deadlifts?
> 
> ...



WOW......


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

As I've gotten older the men I'm with are also older (of course), and over my own lifetime of loving men's bodies I've been able to observe the pure awesomeness of mature muscle.

It's incredibly sexy to me when a man in his late forties and on up to any age has this type of strength that a younger man simply can't accomplish because the younger man hasn't had the years necessary to put on more and more muscle. And I'm not talking about weird gym junkies and steroid sickos. I'm just talking about your average strong middle aged man who never let himself go and always kept up some amount of weight training and general good fitness.

These guys are thick in all the right places, they can lift me as if I am weightless (swoon), they don't have fat bellies, they can do actual strong man things (not just lift weights), and as others have said, they have a confidence that young men just can't achieve without that much life experience and literal strength.

Gimme a silver fox with mature muscle any day, yum!!!


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> Nah, the best is the guy who walks around the gym giving advice to everyone, but put them under the bar for squats or on top of for DLs, and they can't even do them with proper form (let alone the weight)...


While putting up that kind of weight is impressive, for me it has always been the guys that can actually USE their body and physique. 

The yoked guy that isnt that athletic has always been kind of funny to me. Always been more impressed by athleticism. Now sometimes the two go hand in hand. Sometimes not. Think Dwayne Johnson vs Warren Sapp. While women might swoon over Dwayne, he was a joke of a defensive tackle while Warren Sapp was one of the best ever with incredible displays of athleticism for a man his size, but wouldnt exactly make a woman wet seeing him shirtless. :grin2:


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Middle of Everything said:


> While putting up that kind of weight is impressive, for me it has always been the guys that can actually USE their body and physique.
> 
> The yoked guy that isnt that athletic has always been kind of funny to me. Always been more impressed by athleticism. Now sometimes the two go hand in hand. Sometimes not. Think Dwayne Johnson vs Warren Sapp. While women might swoon over Dwayne, he was a joke of a defensive tackle while Warren Sapp was one of the best ever with incredible displays of athleticism for a man his size, but wouldnt exactly make a woman wet seeing him shirtless. :grin2:


Can't speak for Warren Sapp, and not taking away from The Rock's work ethic, but safe to say some of the Rock's physique did not just come from eating pancakes lol... Actually, I would argue Sapp's physique comes in part from relying on pancakes 

I do like that in the powerlifting world, there is more of a push toward functional movements/athleticism.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Well I am still pretty new to a lot of this. I have spent the last near decade dropping my excess weight. I used to clock in at about 325, and have dropped 135 +/-. The next step in all of that is to tone and then build muscle. Due to being over 60, the testosterone levels are not what they were in my 20's (too bad I did not have any motivation or discipline back then), so therefore, it is highly unlikely that I develop a bodybuilder physique. My wife definitely does not complain, first time in our marriage where we can get into positions without it killing her (being morbidly obese puts your partner under stress in a good number of positions, and others, due to rolls of fat, do not result in penetration.), and weight loss is the best way to increase your length (it was always there, just buried: I thought I was 5" at best, after losing over 100, discovered I was 6.5"). So now I do 45min-60min cardio, and designate days for lifting/strength training/toning. My arms are already firming up, and my abs are starting to show through. Next will be pecs. I do not bother with my legs, my trainer took one look and said that the obesity left me with "Fat man's legs". They are very muscular from having to drag around 325lbs, the cardio keeps the muscle tone. The new body, however can be expensive: I have replaced my wardrobe four times and counting. (Would not be so bad, but when I worked in our financial district, I developed a taste for "good" clothing. It made me cry to give away my g-note suits, only to have to buy new ones-after the second go round, I instituted new casual dress codes for the office, I now wear jeans-only need one good suit)


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> As I've gotten older the men I'm with are also older (of course), and over my own lifetime of loving men's bodies I've been able to observe the pure awesomeness of mature muscle.
> 
> It's incredibly sexy to me when a man in his late forties and on up to any age has this type of strength that a younger man simply can't accomplish because the younger man hasn't had the years necessary to put on more and more muscle. And I'm not talking about weird gym junkies and steroid sickos. I'm just talking about your average strong middle aged man who never let himself go and always kept up some amount of weight training and general good fitness.
> 
> ...




Well I’m silver, but a fox? hmmm. I can’t say I’m bulging with muscles but I do have some regardless of the typical atrophy that comes with age. 

I don’t have a front loaded abdomen with adipose tissue and that I feel great about. First, it is dangerous but also that it is hard on knees.

But sexy? Well my wife thinks I am. This is all I care about and don’t really care whether anyone at the gym notices me. The young (and I mean young) men and women I workout with on a regular basis are strong and super fit, but they nonetheless less allow me in and encourage me. Actually the rule in the gym (gym owners) don’t allow me to call myself an old man. :grin2:


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Ikaika said:


> Well I’m silver, but a fox? hmmm. I can’t say I’m bulging with muscles but I do have some regardless of the typical atrophy that comes with age.
> 
> I don’t have a front loaded abdomen with adipose tissue and that I feel great about. First, it is dangerous but also that it is hard on knees.
> 
> ...


----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

thenub said:


> At 53 I’m just starting to bench 225 i’m close to 3 plates on squats. Nobody notices the old guy in the gym until he loads the bar with 4 plates for deadlifts.
> My wife however loves the added muscle. I have also noticed that women flirt with me now that I have more muscle and less belly. I’ve had women from their 20’s- 70’s flirt.
> One of my clients (a man) said, and his wife agreed, that if it wasn’t for the gray patches, he would peg me in my late 30’s. I have also found the added muscle also adds self confidence and self esteem which also add to the attraction of the opposite sex. Mind you, personal hygiene and attention to proper fitting clothes goes a long way as well.
> 
> ...


Dang, Dude...you pulling 405 at 53 years old??? Is that a Romanian Dead or a Sumo?

Yeah, bending the bar like that'll add to self confidence!

I am a 52 year old woman, and I pull RDL (Romanian Dead lift) 225 5x5 3/week. My grip strength won't allow for much more and I don't want to use straps or use a mixed grip due to old shoulder injury.

My Low Bar Squat (Mark Rippetoe style) is also stuck at 225 5x5 3/week.

I think it's a mental thing with me being stuck.

I used to compete with myself every time I hit the gym, always trying to add a couple pounds or a couple reps, but these days, I am just trying to maintain the strength I have and that is in itself a challenge, just to maintain.

The next phase for me (I can see it coming) is not being able to even maintain...but that's life and aging. It's all good!:grin2:

Keep it up, Man! Looking good!


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

WildMustang said:


> Dang, Dude...you pulling 405 at 53 years old??? Is that a Romanian Dead or a Sumo?
> 
> Yeah, bending the bar like that'll add to self confidence!
> 
> ...


Any thoughts on switching your programming away from 5x5 briefly to see it it helps with the plateaus? Could take a look at DUP, Cube, etc...


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

I have looked at those programs for old farts like myself. First, I am not taking testosterone. I was put on it a few years back, before I got a good internist. My GP is famous for prescribing, without really investigating, I know this because my eldest is a physician (OB/GYN-Now she says, Dad, if you break your vagina, I'll be happy to fix it.-Yay!), while she was in residency, she would make a b-line to our medicine cabinets. The wife is not on a lot of stuff, but, holy hell? She took one look at a drug, and got through to my GP on a Sunday (Identified herself as a physician to his service, said she had a case that needed to be discussed immediately-boom,). He picks up at home, and she proceeds to tear him a brand new one. I am in his office the next morning, and he puts me on a new drug (diabetic medication, the old one was an anabolic steroid that made me put on 25, and was impairing my heart, after having two attacks) and he takes me off testosterone. Then he gives me a referral to an internist. Within days of the internist appointment, my diabetes is perfectly controlled, my weight starts to fall off, and my hair stops falling out. (That pissed me off more than anything else, I managed to keep my hair when all around me, dad, brother, son all lost their hair).

I would love to have great pecs shoulders biceps and abs. I will settle for being toned and strong.


----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

EllisRedding said:


> Any thoughts on switching your programming away from 5x5 briefly to see it it helps with the plateaus? Could take a look at DUP, Cube, etc...


Yeah, funny you should mention that...reading up on both. Thanks for the suggestion! :smile2:


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

Young at Heart said:


> Interesting new study.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/dec/13/polish-up-your-pecs-women-prefer-strong-men-say-scientists


Tall is relative. In an earlier report from the same paper, they studied height only. A photo of just one guy doesn't show his height. But when the same guys were shown in photographs together, "tall" suddenly emerged as the most significant factor...although non-linear. Below six feet tall was a significant detractor. Above six feet tall, further height was advantageous, but not as much as simply crossing that six foot tall boundary.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

WildMustang said:


> Yeah, funny you should mention that...reading up on both. Thanks for the suggestion! :smile2:


Good luck. I ran DUP for a short while, but didn't really enjoy Squats / DLs 3x per week, but have a friend who has had great success on. Been running Brandon Lilly's Cube programming for a long time now, a very solid program. Lots of options out there!

There are also some fun things such as right now Deadcember is going on, a few months ago it was Squatober


----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

Hope this isn't too much of a thread jack, but I love the sound of iron clanking in a gym...just something about it makes me feel so at home and like "this is my tribe." Could be all the testosterone in the room, I don't know...> but I LOVE the gym...it's my favorite place to be when not at home or on a horse! Lots of mutual respect and good camaraderie among the regular long timers who just go there to get a good brutal workout in.


----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

EllisRedding said:


> Good luck. I ran DUP for a short while, but didn't really enjoy Squats / DLs 3x per week, but have a friend who has had great success on. Been running Brandon Lilly's Cube programming for a long time now, a very solid program. Lots of options out there!
> 
> There are also some fun things such as right now Deadcember is going on, a few months ago it was Squatober


I love the deads and squats 3/week 5x5, but don't know about the volume with DUP.

Yeah, Deadcember and Squatober!

You ever read "T Nation"? Lots of good info on there about strength training. Good stuff.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Marines need to do 3 pull ups still right? I heard over 50% of the women couldn't do it. I bet more than 50% of men can't even do one? I just did 20 and now want to do 30. 

I see the world record in a minute is 43. Ommgee! Short, light and strong.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

WildMustang said:


> Dang, Dude...you pulling 405 at 53 years old??? Is that a Romanian Dead or a Sumo?
> 
> Yeah, bending the bar like that'll add to self confidence!
> 
> ...


I am really being impressed with the folks posting their benchmarks!

You are a very strong lady! Way to go! How long have you been working with weights?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

WildMustang said:


> I love the deads and squats 3/week 5x5, but don't know about the volume with DUP.
> 
> Yeah, Deadcember and Squatober!
> 
> You ever read "T Nation"? Lots of good info on there about strength training. Good stuff.


My body seems to respond the best to bench 2x a week, and squats / DLs 1-2x a week. Add in accessory work as well of course. Also, agree on your other post, love being at the gym and the atmosphere. I go at 5am before work, so usually have the place to myself and the same other wackos up early. 

I did a powerlifting meet last year, talk about a real cool environment! Lot of great/down to earth people there as well. Only one lifter there was out of place (I think he totaled close to 2,000, and I think right now he is the record holder at 21 yrs old with something like 2170)

I do read T Nation as well. They have some solid training articles, some of their supp articles though are meh at best.



Here is day 1 of Deadcember


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

snerg said:


> Hello fellow old man power lifter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When I say 4 plates it’s per side. 405lbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

ConanHub said:


> I am really being impressed with the folks posting their benchmarks!
> 
> You are a very strong lady! Way to go! How long have you been working with weights?


Thank you!!!:grin2: I appreciate the compliment and moral support!

Been lifting for about 36 years. Started when I was about 16 and fell in love with it then. Been a hobby of mine since. I confess - I *LOVE* the endorphin rush, dopamine hits, and the all over tingles all over my body it gives me. That chemical rush is exhilerating! Damn near orgasmic! Is that TMI?

I used to be 5'10 but I am now 5'8. Lost 2 inches thus far in my life due to osteopenia (beginning of osteoperosis) and have to have bone dexa scans every year. I take reclast and lift weights to help with bone loss and also just build physical strength. 

I've always had a super high metabolism with a tall lanky ectomorph build (long waist, long limbs), so adding strength and size has always been a challenge for me. If I were a guy, I'd be known as a "hard gainer". Before I started lifting, you might have wondered if I were anorexic due to the way I am built. 

I have always consumed (and burned) about 3000-3500 calories a day. I lose weight if I don't (while lifting). I eat a lot of protein, veggies fruits, nuts and healthy fats, very little junk food. Junk food feels like poison to my system, probably because I so seldom eat it. My body requires nutrient rich foods to fuel my workouts so eating junk feels like eating air and I am hungry 30 minutes after eating it, so why bother? 

Just to give you an idea, for breakfast every morning, before hitting the gym, I eat six eggs with spinach, cheese, peppers, and mushrooms, plus a big bowl of oatmeal (guessing about 2 cups cooked) with almonds, walnuts, brown sugar and skim milk.

Nutrition plays such a huge role in strength as it gives the body fuel. So I try to stack those odds in my favor!


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

thenub said:


> When I say 4 plates it’s per side. 405lbs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




This is how much my 16 year old son squats. Yes, my youngest son (who works out at the same gym I workout at) is stronger than I am. In the offseason (from football and basketball), he works part time at the gym as well as works out there. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

GuyInColorado said:


> Marines need to do 3 pull ups still right? I heard over 50% of the women couldn't do it. I bet more than 50% of men can't even do one? I just did 20 and now want to do 30.
> 
> I see the world record in a minute is 43. Ommgee! Short, light and strong. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KsEFcvUZqw



NICE! And Dude isn't kipping, either!


----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

thenub said:


> When I say 4 plates it’s per side. 405lbs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Swoon!:grin2:

AWESOME JOB!

I know your lady is loving THAT! 

Uh-huh!


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

WildMustang said:


> Dang, Dude...you pulling 405 at 53 years old??? Is that a Romanian Dead or a Sumo?
> 
> Yeah, bending the bar like that'll add to self confidence!
> 
> ...




I started lifting 4 years ago. My heavy set on bench was 135lbs. My squats are just really consistent and not many gains. First time deadlifting my heavy set was 255. I progressed slowly. 
The last time I pulled 405, I had a lot of pain down my sides for some reason. I have since backed off but still pull 3+ plates. 
Just standard deadlifts. 
The guys in the gym were floored when they found out I was in my 50’s. They all thought 40’s because I still have a full head of hair and can build muscle quite easily even though my T levels are that of a guy in his 80’s plus I’m type2 diabetic. 

Being diabetic makes losing the fat very difficult but since I started lifting and watching what I stuff in my pie hole, I’m down 40lbs but have gain muscle doing so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

EllisRedding said:


> My body seems to respond the best to bench 2x a week, and squats / DLs 1-2x a week. Add in accessory work as well of course. Also, agree on your other post, love being at the gym and the atmosphere. I go at 5am before work, so usually have the place to myself and the same other wackos up early.
> 
> I did a powerlifting meet last year, talk about a real cool environment! Lot of great/down to earth people there as well. Only one lifter there was out of place (I think he totaled close to 2,000, and I think right now he is the record holder at 21 yrs old with something like 2170)
> 
> ...


I'd have to replace the box jumps with something else...no plyometrics for me anymore!

So you did a power lift meet last year? Cool. Very cool!

I love going to Strongman competitions! Lots of cool folks at those too. Same with Tough Mudder Competitions. 

That 21 year old is beastly to be pulling 2170...Jeez...


----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

Ikaika said:


> This is how much my 16 year old son squats. Yes, my youngest son (who works out at the same gym I workout at) is stronger than I am. In the offseason (from football and basketball), he works part time at the gym as well as works out there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Ahhhh youth!


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

WildMustang said:


> Ahhhh youth!




He is a varsity football player (running back/slot back), it is a matter of survival on the field to be strong. We have been looking at a partial scholarship at a DII NCAA school after graduation. We will see, they have a bench mark of 450 squat for his position. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

Ikaika said:


> He is a varsity football player (running back/slot back), it is a matter of survival on the field to be strong. We have been looking at a partial scholarship at a DII NCAA school after graduation. We will see, they have a bench mark of 450 squat for his position.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


WOW...fuel that Lad up with lots of protein.

Mark Rippetoe swears by drinking a gallon of whole milk per day to build strength...old school style may have a lot of truth in it...I don't know...


----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

thenub said:


> I started lifting 4 years ago. My heavy set on bench was 135lbs. My squats are just really consistent and not many gains. First time deadlifting my heavy set was 255. I progressed slowly.
> The last time I pulled 405, I had a lot of pain down my sides for some reason. I have since backed off but still pull 3+ plates.
> Just standard deadlifts.
> The guys in the gym were floored when they found out I was in my 50’s. They all thought 40’s because I still have a full head of hair and can build muscle quite easily even though my T levels are that of a guy in his 80’s plus I’m type2 diabetic.
> ...


You, GO, Dude!

That is AWESOME! Pulling 315+ is nothing to sneeze at...Jeez...GOOD JOB! :grin2:


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

Did a little blood glucose experiment. Tested before a workout 5.2 (93.6). Got home and tested again, 7.2 (129.6). Now for some stir fry veggies and chicken. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

thenub said:


> Did a little blood glucose experiment. Tested before a workout 5.2 (93.6). Got home and tested again, 7.2 (129.6). Now for some stir fry veggies and chicken.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just be careful when going to the doctor for a detailed blood test.

I went in for some blood tests the day after a heavy weight lifting workout. Big mistake!

The Dr. called me immediately after the results came back from the lab and demanded I immediately come in.

It took moths of living in fear and lots of additional testing, before we figured out I was OK and what happened. When you do heavy lifting, there is some muscle cell breakage and certain fluids are swept by the blood stream to your kidney/liver for disposal. Unfortunately, during kidney/liver failure, the organ breaks down and similar fluids go into the blood stream. 

The common interpretation to finding certain fluids in one's blood is massive organ failure, as opposed to a heavy workout.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

Illkeep that in mind. I have my quarterly diabetes blood work on December 22 so no workouts after the 20th. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> I personally think bench is overrated if you can't follow it up with a big squat/DL. You see many guys who have big arms/chests but chicken legs. You rarely see a guy with a big lower body yet a chicken upper body (well, maybe chicken isn't right for upper body, whatever animal has the equivalent of chicken legs for the upper body lol).


I also see many guys with big arms and little shoulders ... they forget about the deltoids.

:surprise:


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

thenub said:


> At 53 I’m just starting to bench 225 i’m close to 3 plates on squats. Nobody notices the old guy in the gym until he loads the bar with 4 plates for deadlifts.
> My wife however loves the added muscle. I have also noticed that women flirt with me now that I have more muscle and less belly. I’ve had women from their 20’s- 70’s flirt.
> One of my clients (a man) said, and his wife agreed, that if it wasn’t for the gray patches, he would peg me in my late 30’s. I have also found the added muscle also adds self confidence and self esteem which also add to the attraction of the opposite sex. Mind you, personal hygiene and attention to proper fitting clothes goes a long way as well.


Yup, that's part of the benefit of staying active and in-shape ... people always think I'm in my 40's ... when I tell them I'm 61 they don't believe it, LOL.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

All of us older lifters should also add balance exercises to our workouts ... balance is critical to health (and safety) and as we age it's one of the first things we start losing.

For example: do your standing press exercise in a lunge position ... that'll work muscles you didn't know you had.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Nothing new here.


Men that take care of themselves, gym, diet, strong, it shows, attract the ladies and vise versa. Ladies take care of themselves, gym, diet, fit, it shows, etc.


Most men and women are attracted to this for many obvious reasons.


Not rocket science but the latest studies which never end tell us the same thing over and over.....


I've been weight training since my late teens, eating healthy, blood type diet, and taking supplements based on my age, result is I'm now 240+ lbs, strong, broad shoulders and fit at 6 ft 2. I look like I'm in my 30's youthful because of this. No complaints from Mrs.CuddleBug......now to get her motivated is the million dollar question.......


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Tatsuhiko said:


> Take out a few ribs, eat an entire slab of takeout ribs, then put on a corset.


 We had a woman around here who did that (don't know about eating a rack of ribs, but ...) and it was grotesque looking. Completely freaky.


----------



## eric1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Red Sonja said:


> All of us older lifters should also add balance exercises to our workouts ... balance is critical to health (and safety) and as we age it's one of the first things we start losing.
> 
> 
> 
> For example: do your standing press exercise in a lunge position ... that'll work muscles you didn't know you had.




I love that exercise. I also do lots of light hang squat snatches. If there is anything to throw you off kilter (non-pistol squat division) then that’s a pretty beastly workout


----------

